# Just another average work day here in Ohio



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

Swapped out a 1" gate valve for a 3/4" ball valve at customer #1's :whistling2:request







Got some roots and adult diapers out of the line for customer #2 :laughing:







Got some roots gravel and mud and opened the area drain for customer #3, Also cleaned her aerator, checked her basement for a leak but the appliance guy failed to notice the washer was bad and leaking internally, He just said it was the plumbing but he will be back I'm sure :yes:







Then I ran out and lit a 40 gallon Bradford white for a nice old lady (customer#4) who didn't have any water until after the w/h was installed and then I called it a day 
How was your day brothers?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Repiped some leaking galvanized pipe,


Replaced some rotten floor, threw out the bathtub, set new tub.

Re tapped a closet flange.

Replaced a toilet


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Repiped 3/4 riser, hot side for washer valves, seven stories worth, in a condo high rise. Then helped a Co worker pull and install 50 gallon water heater. (the five day soaking in northern VA has made navigating heaters to basement stairs treacherous). Then cut, capped, removed bar sink water pipes and drain. Removed the sink and faucet and repaired hose bibb.


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

did residential DWV rough in for a simple house, 2 bath. and ran gas lines for the furnace and HWT. also placed hwt in place and ran pex for the fixtures in house.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I had inspection on a two story 2900 ft2 custom home.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Wednesday, 
Go to an elementary school and cut out old, failed tempering valve, located behind and above a water hater. Everything was at arms length, but doable. 3 hours on ticket.
Thursday,
Go to nuke plant and remove 2 chrome p-traps soldered into 1-1/4" copper stub outs. Solder on new marvels and install new grid strainers and traps. Go to simulator room and pull a 2" spigot floor drain and replace it with a 2"x 3" increaser and backwater valve so next time lift station fails and sewage backs up, it won't flood simulator room. 6 hours on ticket
Today,
Go back to nuke and chlorinate a replacement sight glass on domestic water accumulator, 3.5 hours on ticket


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

Had a Colonoscopy, could be worse.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plumbdik said:


> Had a Colonoscopy, could be worse.


Still passing wind?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> Still passing wind?


If he's lucky he's down to just wind. :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Ran a hack hammer all day, now drinking like a fish.....


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

Spent the morning on the track hoe installing a new sewer service. Spent most of the afternoon trying to explain plumbing code to a city plumbing inspector. Government inspection is routinely pointless and expensive because of the unqualified inspectors they have posing as experts.


----------

